

Ask HN: How's the biotech industry in the Bay Area? - matt1

My wife and I are looking at options for where to make our next move and the Bay Area is at the top of our list. It appeals to me being a tech guy, and my as well as my wife, as she is a microbiologist. The area's reputation for a strong biotech industry is backed up by a few news articles ("Biotech bonanza", "Bay Area is home to a Biotech Boom"), but there are also a few saying its in trouble ("Is Bay Area Biotech in Trouble?"). Indeed.com job search lists a lot of openings, but its not easy to interpret the results and we don't know anyone in the area to ask directly.<p>For those of you in the area, how is the biotech industry?
======
subud
"The industry remains strong, Lem said, but it has seen waves of layoffs
largely because of company mergers such as Switzerland-based Roche taking over
Genentech in South San Francisco."

<http://www.mercurynews.com/search/ci_14508960>

~~~
matt1
Thanks -- good article.

